# Cant find Freezer Paper in UK. Looking for alternative Lining solutions.



## twaburds (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi,

I cant find freezer paper in the uk and was wondering what other uk soapers use to line their molds?

My molds are 1.5 litre plastic loaf molds.

I have tried parchmont paper and cling film (seran wrap) but neither worked well. (Parchmont wouldnt stick with tape and cling film ruffled and left marks on the soap).

If i dont line the mold some of the soap sticks to it and the soap rips. 

Thanks in advance for any help on offer!


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Mar 20, 2016)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EME5KZ0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## lsg (Mar 20, 2016)

Have you tried parchment paper?


----------



## Swampy (Mar 20, 2016)

Its the same for us here in NZ.No freezer paper so I use baking paper(Not grease proof paper)Works great.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 20, 2016)

I used parchment paper for a long time. Tape won't stick to it, but I made a loop of string and rubber bands, or even just a big rubber band, to hold it in place like a collar. It works so well that I still use the same for freezer paper.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 20, 2016)

I use baking paper and cut it so that it doesn't have to be taped. Just hold it out of the way when you pour


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 20, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_8yicublq2w_e

I actually don't like freezer paper. It tends to come apart and then you have to pick shreds of it off of your soap.

Also check out quilter's mylar.


----------



## twaburds (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 20, 2016)

I used to use baking paper and found tape did just about work, but had to use loads to get it to stick. I love Seawolfe's idea of the band and wish I had thought of it! Eventually I progressed to a silicon soap mould. Its great not having to line the mould every time!


----------



## lsg (Mar 20, 2016)

Some people use trash bags to line their molds.


----------



## Hippy-Nerds-Wife (Mar 20, 2016)

*Freezer paper alternative*

These plastic placements are close to what I use.  (I got mine used from The Sally Ann).  I made a paper pattern to fit inside my mold, (to make sure it fit properly) then duplicated it in the hard plastic of the placemats.  They work well for me, don't require any special care (wipe clean) and best of all, I only made them once (they can last years, but would depend on individual user)

iPad (somehow) can't recognize the URL: 

https://www.mileskimball.com/buy-clear-plastic-placemats-311564
Hope this helps


----------



## susiefreckleface (Mar 20, 2016)

maybe a quilter's supply store - quilters use freezer paper for traditional applique techniques.  then there are the nice quilter mylar sheets that can be re-used.  can the local butcher provide a strip of paper?

Suz


----------



## twaburds (Mar 21, 2016)

Definately thinking Mylar or Placemats from all your suggestions. The thought of not having to cut a liner every time is certainly appealing!

Now, do you celotape the sides together or slot them in individually?

Thanks to everyone for their helpful comments!


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Mar 21, 2016)

twaburds said:


> Definately thinking Mylar or Placemats from all your suggestions. The thought of not having to cut a liner every time is certainly appealing!
> 
> Now, do you celotape the sides together or slot them in individually?
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their helpful comments!



I used heat-resistant mylar in my production molds. Seemed like a good idea until I realized I had to clean each piece of mylar afterwards. Cutting a freezer paper liner is arguably less trouble. But silicone would be nice!


----------



## Nutty (Mar 21, 2016)

I've never heard of freezer paper? I've been using " Wax paper" which seems to work perfect. Is that the same thing?


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 21, 2016)

Wax paper is different. Wax paper has a waxy coating, while freezer paper has a plastic coating. The wax used has a tendency to stick to the soap, especially if you gel it or CPOP.


----------



## Lee242 (Mar 22, 2016)

*PETG CLEAR PLASTIC SHEET 0.020" YOU PICK THE SIZE*

You can get this any size you want. Cut to fit your mold.
1 for the bottom 1 ea for sides. last for ever, just peal it off when you take it out of the mold.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/PETG-CLEAR-...hash=item41810360c0:m:mXV8bH9JJ_9C3TMIB3VHgOQ


----------



## KristaY (Mar 22, 2016)

Nutty said:


> I've never heard of freezer paper? I've been using " Wax paper" which seems to work perfect. Is that the same thing?



You can find freezer paper (since you're in the states) in most grocery stores or Walmart. It's in the section where you find wax paper, plastic wrap, etc. It's very heavy duty paper that's coated with plastic on one side. It's what I use exclusively for my wood molds. Just make sure you put the shiney (plastic) side in so it goes next to the soap batter. When you take the loaf out, it peels right off the soap with no problem. I also use it to cover my counter top to protect it from soap and lye drips but here I put the paper side up so the plastic barrier is at the bottom. Plus, it doubles as a note pad, lol. I can quickly jot down weights of various containers, additives, etc, as I go along. Or just notes to myself like "take chicken out of the freezer for dinner" or "don't forget to call so & so". Lots of valuable info is written on my countertop! But seriously, I loved it on my countertop when I was still soaping in my food kitchen. I always knew any spills would be caught by the paper and not missed in the clean up to contaminate food later on.


----------



## susiefreckleface (Mar 22, 2016)

I've seen plastic grocery bags used in slab (usps flat rate cardboard boxes) molds. but I don't like the excess in the corners marring the soap shape.  I'm wondering if plain old silly clear vinyl like great grandma used to cover the sofa cushions with (heheee) would work. the clear vinyl I have has penguins on it - I did that as a spoof to make a cover for my husbands bbq.  right now I'm using freezer paper in my molds. 

has anyone tried clear vinyl to see if it can withstand gel phase? I know I can't heat seal it on the impact sealer - because a few years ago I wanted to try to make a piping bag. epic fail.

Suz


----------



## Sonya-m (Mar 23, 2016)

I recommend the Mylar. I just got a few off eBay and made liners to fit my moulds. I just wipe them down after each use.


----------



## Saponista (Mar 23, 2016)

https://www.kitronik.co.uk/43124-white-polypropylene-sheet-08mm-x-1100mm-x-650mm.html

I made mould liners with this. They work a treat, I used the clear version though.


----------

